# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم زيد تى اى سوفت ويير(ZTE Software)  ممكن طلب

## mekki nassima

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
رجاءا يا جماعة ساعدوني انا عندي هاتف zte  جديد نسيت رمز فتح شاشته  وهو غير موصول بالنت حتى اعيد رمز اخر رجاءا اعطوني رابط برنامج فك القفل لهذا النوع من الهواتف وشكرا

----------


## sab_bane

السلام أخي لو أمكن اسم الجهاز كامل أو صورة له

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
ممكن نوع الهاتف zte  لكي نساعدك ان شاء الله

----------

